# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  Địa chỉ thay màn Samsung J7 Pro Prime Plus, chính hãng, lấy ngay, bảo hành lâu dài cùng nhiều khuyến mãi quyến rũ.

## conchung68

*Địa chỉ thay màn Samsung J7 Pro uy tín, uy tín, lấy ngay, bảo hành trong tương lai cùng nhiều khuyến mại quyến rũ. liên hệ chữa Samsung Galaxy bậc nhất tại thái nguyên, tphcm và TPHCM.*

Nhắc tới phân khúc điện thoại tầm trung tất nhiên bạn chẳng thể nào bỏ qua dòng Samsung J, đặc biệt là Samsung J7 Pro. có màn hình lớn 5,5 inch cùng tỉ lệ 16:9, chú dế này mang tới những trải nghiệm cực kỳ hoàn hảo cho các bạn. Samsung Galaxy J7 Pro tiêu dùng công nghệ Super AMOLED truyền thống, tiêu chuẩn Full HD cho hiển thị hình ảnh nhãi nhép và sắc nét không ngờ.



thành ra chả có gì lạ khi giá thay màn cảm ứng Samsung J7 Pro bị đội cao hơn thường ngày. Nhiều người "bấm bụng" tự biết thôi thì giá cao mà thay được màn hình xịn cũng chấp nhận được. bên cạnh đó điều gì kiên cố rằng bạn sẽ nhận được địa điểm chất lượng nếu bỏ ra số tiền lớn? bởi vậy đừng để bản thân rơi vào tình trạng này.

Để đảm bảo rằng showroom thay mình nhận được là chất lượng và giá cả thật thích hợp thì bạn nên tìm đến một chỗ thay màn Samsung Galaxy J7 Pro chính hãng. Theo dõi bài viết sau để có đáp án chuẩn xác nhất nhé!

Khi nào cần thay màn hình cảm ứng Samsung J7 Pro (Galaxy J730)?
 màn hình luôn được xem là một thành phần rất quan trọng của các thiết bị di động . Bạn sẽ không thể có được những trải nghiệm đúng nghĩa trên điện thoại ví như bộ phận này có vấn đề.

ngoài ra trong quá trình dùng do sơ ý bạn có thể làm hỏng màn hình của Galaxy J7 Pro. Lúc này bạn cần bình tĩnh Nhận định mức độ hư hại mà dế yêu đang gặp phải để đưa ra biện pháp xử lý thích hợp nhất.

*Theo các chuyên gia trong nghề, bạn sẽ phải thay màn Samsung J7 Pro trong các trường hợp sau:*

màn hình cảm ứng Galaxy J730 bị nhiễu, nhòe màu, chế độ hiển thị không giống như ban đầu.
 Có các vệt ố đen, sọc màu ngang dọc trên màn hình.
 màn hình cảm ứng J7 Pro có hiện tượng chảy mực chảy mực, phản quang, bật mãi không lên.
 Còn nếu hiện trạng Galaxy J7 Pro hư hỏng chỉ diễn ra ở cấp độ nhẹ hơn như:

Mặt kính bên ngoài bị nứt vỡ nhưng màn hình cảm ứng hiển thị (LCD) bên trong vẫn hoạt động thường nhật.
 Cảm ứng bị loạn, đơ hoặc liệt ở một đôi vị trí.
 Thì bạn chỉ cần giải quyết bằng cách thay mặt kính cảm ứng Samsung Galaxy J7 Pro mới là được.

Xem thêm trung tâm sửa chữa màn Samsung Galaxy J7 Prime giá rẻ.

hiện giờ trên thị trường có đầy đủ trung tâm cung ứng dịch vụ thay màn hình cảm ứng Samsung J7 Pro J730 nhưng chẳng hề trung tâm nào cũng có đủ năng lực và độ uy tín để người mua cảm thấy yên tâm khi sửa chữa.

Thậm chí, một vài dịch vụ chữa Samsung Galaxy xấu còn lợi dụng sự thiếu hiểu biết của quý khách để giở các chiêu trò trục lợi như: bịa thêm lỗi để tăng giá thành sửa chữa, thay màn hình Galaxy J7 Pro rẻ tiền, kém chất lượng, tráo đồ, trộm đồ của người mua,...

bởi vậy để kiểm soát an ninh quyền lợi của chính bản thân mình khi thay màn Samsung J7 Pro, bạn cần thực sự tỉnh táo, tham khảo kỹ thông báo và lựa chọn những trung tâm sửa chữa lớn, có danh tiếng đàng hoàng để được hỗ trợ một cách tốt nhất.

Một trong những showroom sửa chữa Samsung Galaxy J7 Pro hàng đầu tại đà nẵng, hcm và TPHCM mà bạn có thể tham khảo trong tình huống này có thể kể đến MobileCity.

Lý do nên thay màn Samsung J7 Pro (Galaxy J730)?
 Là liên hệ sửa chữa điện thoại chính hãng tại hn và TPHCM, mới nhất là tại hải phòng. Có hơn 10 năm kinh nghiệm thay, MobileCity luôn khiến người dùng hài lòng khi sử dụng những dịch vụ của showroom.

Với mong muốn đem lại người mua của dịch vụ những trải nhiệm tốt nhất, chúng tôi cam kết:

nhân viên của nơi được tập huấn bài bản, chuyên dụng cho lịch sự, chu đáo, kỹ càng khi thực hiện các thao tác sửa chữa, đặc thù là thay màn hình Samsung J7 Pro
 Linh kiện thay màn Galaxy J730 được du nhập trực tiếp từ các nhà sản xuất uy tín trên toàn cầu, có tem mác chứng thực rõ ràng, đảm bảo hàng giá rẻ, zin mới 100%
 thứ tự sửa điện thoại Samsung Galaxy J7 được tối ưu hóa giúp bạn lấy máy mau chóng mà không hề chờ đợi lâu.
 Mọi hoạt động tại dịch vụ đều diễn ra cực kỳ minh bạch dưới sự giám sát 24/24 của hệ thống camera
 đặc thù bạn sẽ ko phải lo âu về việc thay màn cảm ứng Samsung J7 Pro giá bao nhiêu bởi mức giá được trung tâm đưa ra luôn tốt và rẻ hơn giá tiền có trên thị trường từ 10 - 15 %
 MobileCity có chế độ bảo hành trong tương lai (từ 3 - 12 tháng), chính sách đổi trả tiện dụng
 bên cạnh đó, trung tâm còn thường xuyên công ty các chương trình ưu đãi hấp dẫn để tri ân quý khách như: tặng GiftCard khuyến mãi 100K, tặng miếng dán chống xước màn Samsung Galaxy J7 Pro cao cấp, miễn phí rà soát, vệ sinh điện thoại định kỳ,... khi các bạn đến dịch vụ thay màn Samsung J7 Pro hoặc sử dụng bất kỳ 1 cửa hàng nào của nơi.


thứ tự thay màn hình Samsung Galaxy J7 Pro
 Với kỹ thuật ép - tách - hấp mặt kính tự động MobileCity kiên cố sẽ mang đến cho bạn một sản phẩm xuất sắc, tránh tối đa các rủi ro không mong muốn.

Sau khi thay màn hình cảm ứng Samsung J7 Pro máy của bạn sẽ trông như mới và hoạt động ổn định mãi về sau. Để làm được điều này chúng tôi phải trải qua Quy trình sửa 3 bước hết sức nghiêm nhặt và công nghệ sau đây:

Tham khảo giá thay màn hình cảm ứng Samsung J7 Plus tại đây bạn nhé

Bước 1: Nhận Samsung Galaxy J730 và kiểm tra máy

khoa học viên nhận máy, tiến hành rà soát màn cảm ứng, mặt kính cảm ứng và một vài bộ phận can dự khác. Sau đó, sẽ thông báo chừng độ hư hỏng và trả lời giải pháp giải quyết thích hợp cho khách hàng.
 nhân viên tiếp diễn phân phối thông tin về giá, chính sách bảo hành và các giảm giá khi thay màn cảm ứng Samsung J7 Pro cho người mua được biết. Nếu người mua đồng ý sẽ được nhân viên chỉ dẫn làm hồ sơ sửa.
 Bước 2: Tiến hành sửa màn hình cho J7 Pro

Máy được chuyển đến phòng kỹ thuật. Tại đây các chuyên viên sẽ triển khai các công việc thiết yếu như bóc tách, vệ sinh và thay mới màn hình cảm ứng.
 Sau khi thay màn cảm ứng Galaxy J7 Pro xong công nghệ viên sẽ check lại máy một lần nữa. Chỉ ngẫu nhiên còn bất kỳ lỗi nào xảy ra mới bàn trả lại máy cho các bạn.
 Bước 3: Bàn giao máy và trả tiền

Lúc này bạn sẽ được nhân viên chỉ dẫn test lại máy một lần cuối sau khi thay màn cảm ứng Samsung J7 Pro hoàn thành. Nếu còn điều gì chưa bằng lòng, hãy đề xuất sửa Galaxy J730 đến khi không còn gì lăn tăn nhé.

Khi bạn đã chấp thuận hoàn toàn, trung tâm chấm dứt, nhân viên sẽ thanh toán giá tiền trung tâm và gửi lại bạn phiếu bảo hành của dịch vụ.

Cảm ơn bạn đã dành thời kì theo dõi cửa hàng thay màn Samsung J7 Pro. Nếu bạn còn bất kỳ câu hỏi nào bạn đừng ngần ngại, hãy địa chỉ với chúng tôi theo hotline để nhận được tương trợ một cách tốt nhất.

----------

